# Diffusion material for softbox



## dannylightning (Nov 11, 2014)

I have decided I can make my own soft box,  will a old t shirt be good for diffusion material or is that too thick

This will be a small one to use with a speed light.  Already got the design worked up in my head,  seems like a fun project  

Sent from my XT1028 using Tapatalk


----------



## Designer (Nov 11, 2014)

I think the tee-shirt might not be translucent enough.  I understand the impulse to go cheap, but you can buy a fractional yard of some fabric for not much money.


----------



## KmH (Nov 11, 2014)

Rip-stop nylon.

Light modifier size influences how the light and shadows are rendered.

Small light modifiers generally offer very little improvement of either.

Rogue FlashBenders ROGUERELG Large Positionable Reflector
Neewer Portable 70x 70cm Umbrella Softbox Reflector Speedlight
ePhoto 24" x 36" Photography Studio Speedlite Flash Umbrella type Softbox works on Nikcon Canon AlienBees Soft6090

Print Your Own Free Bounce Card
DIY DSLR Flash Bounce Card


----------



## MichaelHenson (Nov 11, 2014)

Designer said:


> I think the tee-shirt might not be translucent enough.  I understand the impulse to go cheap, but you can buy a fractional yard of some fabric for not much money.


What fabric would you recommend?

OP: You'll have to post some pics once you have it done! I'm thinking about putting together a DIY softbox to try one out...


----------



## astroNikon (Nov 11, 2014)

You could always buy the cheap diffusers on ebay/ amazon .. a few dollars for cheap umbrellas or small cheap small flash mounted dual diffusers.


----------



## JustJazzie (Nov 11, 2014)

I've been using an old white shower curtain I had laying around. It's working well for what I want it to do.


----------



## Designer (Nov 11, 2014)

When I was constructing my light box I bought either rip-stop nylon (white) or some other fabric, but just now I cannot remember the name.


----------



## MichaelHenson (Nov 11, 2014)

astroNikon said:


> You could always buy the cheap diffusers on ebay/ amazon .. a few dollars for cheap umbrellas or small cheap small flash mounted dual diffusers.



Yeah...I saw an old post where Derrell mentioned that these weren't bad so I picked them up yesterday.
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001BSQK8Q/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

I'd still kind of like to try a softbox to play around with the differences between umbrella and softbox.


----------



## D-B-J (Nov 11, 2014)

Rip-Stop Nylon is the standard.


----------



## photoguy99 (Nov 11, 2014)

I use paper. But then, I have a lot of paper in large sizes lying around.


----------



## astroNikon (Nov 11, 2014)

MichaelHenson said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> > You could always buy the cheap diffusers on ebay/ amazon .. a few dollars for cheap umbrellas or small cheap small flash mounted dual diffusers.
> ...


I have those but at 43"
they're pretty nice considering the price

I also have this .. you can get them in larger sizes too and they're cheap, dual diffuser layers (for some of them) ==> 23 23cm Flash Softbox Diffuser for Speedlight Canon 580EXII 580EX 430EXII 550EX | eBay


----------



## MichaelHenson (Nov 11, 2014)

astroNikon said:


> MichaelHenson said:
> 
> 
> > astroNikon said:
> ...



I'm looking forward to trying them out! Just have to pick up another flash...

I actually picked up the Lumiquest softbox like the ones you linked to. Had it on my Amazon wishlist for like a year and logged in one day to see the price had dropped from $50 to $15 so I snagged one!


----------



## cynicaster (Nov 11, 2014)

MichaelHenson said:


> I'd still kind of like to try a softbox to play around with the differences between umbrella and softbox.



Umbrellas can create some really nice light for dirt cheap, but sometimes I find them frustrating when shooting indoors with limited space.  Umbrellas allow light to go all over place, which inevitably reflects back onto your backdrop, etc. Depending on what you're trying to do, this is not necessarily a big deal, but it's a pain when you're trying to tightly control background lighting on its own, and you're getting all kinds of spill and stray reflection from the umbrella strobe.  If you have the luxury of space that allows you to get the subject waaaay out in front of the backrop, that helps a lot, but I sure don't have that kind of space in my garage or basement.   

If you're outdoors in open space, the stray light problem from the umbrella is no big deal.  

The softbox gives you much more control over where the light goes (or, perhaps more importantly, where it doesn't go).


----------



## MichaelHenson (Nov 11, 2014)

cynicaster said:


> MichaelHenson said:
> 
> 
> > I'd still kind of like to try a softbox to play around with the differences between umbrella and softbox.
> ...



Good to know! Thanks!


----------



## KmH (Nov 11, 2014)

cynicaster said:


> Umbrellas can create some really nice light for dirt cheap, but sometimes I find them frustrating when shooting indoors with limited space.  Umbrellas allow light to go all over place, which inevitably reflects back onto your backdrop, etc.


"Necessity is the mother of invention."

It is pretty easy to add some material to an umbrella to limit light scatter.
You can add material to the open part of the umbrella to make the open part a rectangle.
You can do essentially the same if you're wanting to shoot through the umbrella by putting material across the back of the umbrella.
You can pin some rip-stop nylon or other material over the open part of an inexpensive umbrella and make the umbrella into a brolly.


----------



## Derrel (Nov 11, 2014)

Buy yourself a cheap, white styrofoam ice chest. Use a steak knife to cut a rectangular cut-out in the bottom of it, so the flash will press-fit into the opening. Use wax paper as the diffusion material for the front, and hold it on with tape or push pins.

LIFOAM 30-Quart Styrofoam Cooler - Walmart.com

Super lightweight. You can line the inside with aluminum foil, or not.


----------



## astroNikon (Nov 11, 2014)

Derrel said:


> Buy yourself a cheap, white styrofoam ice chest. Use a steak knife to cut a rectangular cut-out in the bottom of it, so the flash will press-fit into the opening. Use wax paper as the diffusion material for the front, and hold it on with tape or push pins.
> 
> LIFOAM 30-Quart Styrofoam Cooler - Walmart.com
> 
> Super lightweight. You can line the inside with aluminum foil, or not.


you can keep your beer in it too ...


----------



## runnah (Nov 11, 2014)

I only use the finest silks from the orient for my diffusion panels.


----------



## MichaelHenson (Nov 11, 2014)

Derrel said:


> Buy yourself a cheap, white styrofoam ice chest. Use a steak knife to cut a rectangular cut-out in the bottom of it, so the flash will press-fit into the opening. Use wax paper as the diffusion material for the front, and hold it on with tape or push pins.
> 
> LIFOAM 30-Quart Styrofoam Cooler - Walmart.com
> 
> Super lightweight. You can line the inside with aluminum foil, or not.



Brilliant! Might snag one of these on my way home this evening!


----------



## dannylightning (Nov 11, 2014)

Waxed paper sounds like a good idea,   Ill also try the t shirt,  Ill make so I can interchange the diffusion material and try a few things out.

This is my plan,   I want to make this out of stuff I have laying around the house.        I have some thin bendable wire ( if I can find it ) and some thin cardboard to make the skeleton of this thing  and than I plan to cover it with aluminum foil..      the plan is for this thing to be extremely light weight.

first I make a frame for the diffusion material to stretch over.    and than I make a cardboard square that does not close all the way to slip over the speed light and than I can put a strap around it to hold it on..      than I use 4 thin strips of cardboard and 4 pieces of thin wire to attach the frame to the part that holds the speed light and than I wrap it in foil.

here are my awesome blueprints I just drew up so you guys can see what I am talking about.  I swear I am a engineering genius,   if anyone wants to buy a copy of my awesome design,  only 3 easy payments of 999.95

this is something I might just throw away if it does not work well.    I am probably going to make it 15x15.   this will be something fun to play with until I decide what I am going to buy to diffuse my speed lights. if this works out well than awesome,  if not ill throw her in the trash.    should take about 10-15 minutes to make one of these.

here is the basic design


----------



## MOREGONE (Nov 11, 2014)

I recently had the realization that those box spring skirts that come with Bed in Bag combo deals, usually have tons of material I think would be perfect for making a softbox out of. I of course realized this after I through out the couple I had.


----------



## dannylightning (Nov 11, 2014)

I am looking at some of the links you guys are posting and some of those look pretty nice,     since the flash on my camera is triggering the speed lights I probably need my speed light to be outside of the softbox and the lights probably need to be facing the camera

those PBL umbrellas look great but I am not sure how that would work out,  the umbrella would probably block it from seeing the camera flash...also that little soft box from ebay looks pretty nice for a small soft box,  I might actually pick up two of those since there what 11 bucks each.   

I want to make my own though,


----------



## dannylightning (Nov 12, 2014)

well I think I am gonna scrap the home made soft box,   I started cutting the cardboard and its just got rigid enough,   sure I could use thicker cardboard but than its not going to be super light weight.  

I did order a couple of these PBL umbrella softboxes   got a set of two for around 30 bucks,   a few people have said they were good and the reviews are also good.    I just hope they are not to big for my room but I am sure I can figure something out if they are..   I saw quite a few people saying they are using those with speed lights so they should work.

Amazon.com : PBL Photo Studio 40 inch Reflective Umbrella Softboxes Set of Two Steve Kaeser Photographic Lighting and Accessories : Umbrella Photography : Camera & Photo


----------



## MichaelHenson (Nov 13, 2014)

dannylightning said:


> well I think I am gonna scrap the home made soft box,   I started cutting the cardboard and its just got rigid enough,   sure I could use thicker cardboard but than its not going to be super light weight.
> 
> I did order a couple of these PBL umbrella softboxes   got a set of two for around 30 bucks,   a few people have said they were good and the reviews are also good.    I just hope they are not to big for my room but I am sure I can figure something out if they are..   I saw quite a few people saying they are using those with speed lights so they should work.
> 
> Amazon.com : PBL Photo Studio 40 inch Reflective Umbrella Softboxes Set of Two Steve Kaeser Photographic Lighting and Accessories : Umbrella Photography : Camera & Photo



Yeah, mine just came in and they seem nice enough. Granted, I've never seen or touched a REALLY NICE diffusion umbrella or softbox...but whatever. I also picked up a styrofoam cooler and some wax paper to build a "Derrell-box." Can't wait to get it ready to go!


----------



## dannylightning (Nov 13, 2014)

Nice,  I might still try and make mine one of these weekends when I have nothing to do,   I was thinking If I can find that wire I had I might be able to add a few pieces to make it work a little better.

After I started to cut my cardboard into strips I though this thing probably wont hold its own weight if I do end up using a old t shirt or something like that for the diffusion material. The cardboard felt much stronger before I cut it into strips.

Allot of people seem to use value softboxes and umbrellas and they seem to work just fine.   I watched a few videos from people using those 50 dollar constant lighting kits and they get nice photos with those.


----------



## photoguy99 (Nov 13, 2014)

It's easier to cut four triangles of cardboard, and assemble them into a four sided pyramid. Think about that. Then chop the top off the pyramid by clipping the tips of the triangles, to make a hole for the speedlight.

Glue tinfoil to the inside of the cardboard.

Tape the truncated pyramid together.

Glue on wood scraps as needed for structural supports.


----------



## Derrel (Nov 13, 2014)

Back in the 1980's MANY softboxes were made of Fome-Cor brand (Registered Trademark, Fome-Cor, no "a" in it!) board material. It is much lighter than cardboard, and much more rigid!!!! If you search on-line you can find blueprints for Fome-Cor softboxes, which I have personally seen up to 3x4 feet. As far as I know, today's common "rod and speedring" designed, factory-made, affordable fabric-based softboxes sprang up in the early 1980's, but before that time, *light banks* were either huge and VERY heavy wooden or metal-based boxes, often held up on massive floor mount stands...and so the common, affordable option was to go  home-made using Fome-Cor boards and tape!

jag's photo blog: DIY Softbox Part 1.

FOME-*COR*® BOARD - 3A Composites Graphic Display

here is an article showing 24 different DIY softbox designs!
How To Build 24 DIY Softboxes - DIY Photography


----------



## dannylightning (Nov 13, 2014)

that fome-cor board looks like a great way t go,  figuring out what dimensions to cut the tangles so they fit together seems like the hard part here.


----------



## photoguy99 (Nov 13, 2014)

It doesn't matter. Make them all the same and you'll get something. They'll fit into a pyramid off some shape.

The second one will be better


----------

